# Installing FreeBSD from a LiveCD



## Borcarbid (Jul 15, 2014)

Hello all!

I have the following problem: I have gotten a LiveCD of *Free*BSD and have decided to give it a try. But how exactly do I install it from the LiveCD? All I am able to do is boot the system from the LiveCD, but surely there is a way to install it without downloading and burning a new installation-CD?


----------



## fonz (Jul 15, 2014)

`# bsdinstall`


----------



## Borcarbid (Jul 15, 2014)

Thanks, I guess you mean https://wiki.freebsd.org/BSDInstall?

I have to admit that I am not that versed in the use of Unix-like systems, in fact I am a Windows user who wants to change to another (and hopefully better) system. Could you please tell me, where and how I can start bsdinstall?


----------



## fonz (Jul 15, 2014)

Borcarbid said:
			
		

> Thanks, I guess you mean https://wiki.freebsd.org/BSDInstall?


Yep, that's the one. Or at least it is assuming you are running FreeBSD version 9 or above. On earlier versions the (now deprecated) equivalent is sysinstall.



> Could you please tell me, where and how I can start bsdinstall?


That information was already in my previous post, but if you are new to Unix-like systems it's understandable that you missed it. At the root prompt, just type `bsdinstall`. That starts a dialog that will guide you through the installation process.

Edited to add: you may also find chapter 2 of the FreeBSD handbook a good read, along with some of the next chapters.


----------

